# 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

pretty much all the technical engine forums have them, it's always a good thing to keep track of what your engine is doing in the community because it helps push people, and the aftermarket harder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif here we go...
please anyone and everyone that has run their 2.5L post your times and mods and i will add you to the list, company cars are welcome








To submit an entry post the following:
Username - [email protected]
ex: Audi4u/[email protected] - [email protected] - Rabbit
1.) Audi4u/[email protected] - [email protected] - SStune Rabbit
2.) Rabidhare - [email protected] - C2 stage 3 Rabbit
3.) burntbunny - [email protected] - Rabbit
4.) Erik04gti - [email protected] - Rabbit
5.) a7xogg - [email protected] - Rabbit
6.) Trua - [email protected] - Rabbit
7.) easy cheese - [email protected] - Rabbit
8.) sharons03jetta - [email protected] - Rabbit
9.) mk1dubber - [email protected] - Rabbit
10.) solo-one - [email protected] - Rabbit
11.) vwgolf_519 - [email protected] - Rabbit
12.) RoundTuit - [email protected] - Rabbit
13.) ENGGZR - [email protected] - Rabbit
14.) Lower it!! - [email protected] - Rabbit
15.) mamey - [email protected] - Jetta
16.) O-loung1 - [email protected] - Rabbit
17.) kmarriner - [email protected] - Jetta 
18.) 
19.) 
20.) 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:12 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

haha... here... haha [email protected] Rabbit
mods: Taliaferro Imports Intake, deleted back 2 mufflers...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_haha... here... haha [email protected] Rabbit
mods: Taliaferro Imports Intake, deleted back 2 mufflers...


I will IM jeff to add it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Audi4u)*

updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone else car to share?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

Lower it!! - 16.0/86mph - Rabbit
Mods- coils and 17" wheels no engine mods. Going back out in October.










_Modified by Lower it!! at 4:11 PM 9-3-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Lower it!!)*

updated
and Lower it!! what kind of car do you have? rabbit or jetta


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

Updated mine


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Lower it!!)*

[email protected]
chip intake exhaust


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*

updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_[email protected]
chip intake exhaust

I'm gonna crush that next month.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Lower it!!)*

you better bring a big bottle... maybe 2 of them








i may be going within the next month or so... not sure cause i think the clutch may be slipping










_Modified by Erik04gti at 2:24 PM 9-3-2008_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_[email protected]
chip intake exhaust

dangit I need mo powah......


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (sharons03jetta)*

haha alot of its the track... cecil county is known for being a good track to run on


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*

that wonderfull east coast air....


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (sharons03jetta)*

ENRGZR [email protected] Rabbit 4dr.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (ENRGZR)*

updated


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

08 stock rabbit 2door 5 speed
[email protected]
reaction 1.0311(i know i suck) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

i will go run on wed, but the track by me is only an 1/8 mile


----------



## vwgolf_519 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

vwgolf_519 [email protected]
2 door rabbit with carbonio intake


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (vwgolf_519)*

updated guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

I went 14.4 on the dyno, but that puts me in second. not sure what it actually is at the track, but it should be faster.


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

c2 stage 2 turbo kit----forgot to add that to my post.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

the dyno is not a dragstrip


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

the dyno shows a slower time than the actual possible time, so my quarter mile time should actually be faster because I could not hard launch. watch my video on youtube and see for yourself.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

i have watched it a couple times before, but until you get an actual 1/4 mile pass, i wouldn't count it


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

i think it would be fair to everyone if we only used times from an actual track, although i have no doubts you would end up second on the list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anubis83201 (Jun 16, 2008)

I"m taking my 07 Jetta with an EVOMS intake and NST Pulley kit to the track on Saturday, I"ll post up times after that.


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (anubis83201)*

wow!! no one is even close to the 13.2 mark... need more turbo rabbits out there!! hopefully there will be some fast ones at Fixxfest.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_wow!! no one is even close to the 13.2 mark... need more turbo rabbits out there!! hopefully there will be some fast ones at Fixxfest.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not unless andre or the eurojet guys show up


----------



## anubis83201 (Jun 16, 2008)

I"m still debating which kit to purchase, any suggestions????? I"m prepping the car right now, I just ordered the forged pistons, and I want to get the camshafts next.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

forged pistons without rods are a waste of money.
plus the pistons won't fit on stock rods.


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

Going to the track on Wednesday as long as it is not raining. Will have track times this time, not dyno times. And I will launch it hard on the final run, even with the stock clutch.


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

Rained at the track today, didn't get to run. Will try again next week.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

Anyone have any suggestions for launching? This will be the first manual car I've every taken to the drag strip.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

[email protected] when stock in a four door! well see what can do with ecu, exhaust, and underdrive and new tires.
also with p-flo and short shift and if im lucky test pipe
but i see. the white man cant get his time posted. i see, i see
_Modified by 07bunny at 12:17 PM 9-25-2008_

_Modified by 07bunny at 12:18 PM 9-25-2008_

_Modified by 07bunny at 8:45 PM 1-3-2009_


_Modified by 07bunny at 8:46 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (07bunny)*

went to the track again last night, only made 1 pass as there were too many people and i really only wanted to watch

but the track wasn't prepped very well, i had a full tank of gas and some stuff in the hatch, with a crappy launch i went 15.3 @ 89.9 hehe
me thinks 14.9 is attainable with bolt-ons


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

what wheels and tires you run.....


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

stock tires on my stock 17 inch visions pretty sure they are conti's


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

Just went to the track today. Went 15.01 at 101mph. I think it can do much better, because on the last run, I found the best rpm to launch it at, and can get better times. I seemed to lag while shifting into 2nd gear. It could also be that I had less than a quarter tank of gas in it, so maybe I wasn't getting enough fuel. 
So, I am gonna go a few more times to get better times. But as of right now, this is my best time.
This is powered by C2 Stage 2+mods.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_Just went to the track today. Went 15.01 at 101mph. I think it can do much better, because on the last run, I found the best rpm to launch it at, and can get better times. I seemed to lag while shifting into 2nd gear. *It could also be that I had less than a quarter tank of gas in it, so maybe I wasn't getting enough fuel. *
So, I am gonna go a few more times to get better times. But as of right now, this is my best time.
This is powered by C2 Stage 2+mods.


please dont ever say something like that again it sounds like you were having some major issues, but im sure you'll work them out


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

But either way, this still puts me somewhere on this list, even with problems.







I talked with someone and they say that the fuel pump is located towards the front of the tank, so having less gas in the car may have adversely affected my time, because while running it today on private property, my problem with boost issue seems to have vanished.







I filled the tank up completely and took for a quick hard spin. No lag, so next time I go, my time should be better.
Just keep in mind that my time is still high enough for the list.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_Just went to the track today. Went 15.01 at 101mph. I think it can do much better, because on the last run, I found the best rpm to launch it at, and can get better times. I seemed to lag while shifting into 2nd gear. It could also be that I had less than a quarter tank of gas in it, so maybe I wasn't getting enough fuel. 
So, I am gonna go a few more times to get better times. But as of right now, this is my best time.
This is powered by C2 Stage 2+mods.

IM [email protected] to add your time to the list.
Whats you redline? Journal bearing turbos are more "laggy" between shifts.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

updated


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

everytime I ran, my gas light was about to come on. I would check other possible problems.


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

redline is at 6400rpm. Yeah, it is a little laggy. I am looking for a ball bearing turbo currently to correct this problem.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

ran new times it got colder(52 degrees) and i got better traction and was able to launch at higher rpm's
times were
reaction 1.0326
60 ft 2.4284
330ft 6.7173
1/8 10.2661
1/8 69.41 mph
1/4 15.8707
1/4 87.96 mph
all stock still
i notice that the more i ran my car(hot lapping) the better it did i was runing it back to back with like 5min cool down with motor still on . any one eles notice that ? or was it just my imagination every run i did was a little bit faster then the one before it, i ran like 7 times like this.










_Modified by easy cheese at 11:11 AM 10-15-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

so a completely stock 2.5 ran a 15.8 while a stage 2 2.5 ran 15.1...
wtf?


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

Just bought short shifter today, might go to track next month after a little practice with the new shifter.
Should easily be in the 14s.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

im not sure if i could do it again, that was my last run of the night. and it was like 3:30am so after i turn that time i left... 
btw can you tell me what stage 1 and 2 is for the 2.5


_Modified by easy cheese at 2:28 AM 10-8-2008_


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

x2 post plz remove


_Modified by easy cheese at 4:50 AM 10-8-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_im not sure if i could do it again, that was my last run of the night. and it was like 3:30am so after i turn that time i left... 
btw can you tell me what stage 1 and 2 is for the 2.5

_Modified by easy cheese at 2:28 AM 10-8-2008_

well i know that with c2's kits,
stage 1 - 220 whp dyno'd, non-intercooled
stage 2 - 250 whp estimated, intercooled, more boost, upgraded programming
but people who have dyno'd stage 2 have varied extremely with actual whp. some have only seen mid 220's while someone has dyno'd at 247


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
well i know that with c2's kits,
stage 1 - 220 whp dyno'd, non-intercooled
stage 2 - 250 whp estimated, intercooled, more boost, upgraded programming
but people who have dyno'd stage 2 have varied extremely with actual whp. some have only seen mid 220's while someone has dyno'd at 247

i knew about them i didnt know if you was talking about all motor stage 1&2 my bad


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_so a completely stock 2.5 ran a 15.8 while a stage 2 2.5 ran 15.1...
wtf?

i would also say that the stage 2 guy (no offense) can't drive to save his life... a 101 trap speed is a low 14 high 13 second pass
he and i ran identical et, but i trapped 10 mph slower


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

I ran a 15.01 not a 15.10. get your numbers right.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

dude thats only a 10th of a sec 15.00 to 15.1


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

thats still a car length. and if you read my post, on my "last" pass, I found the correct launching rpm, and every pass I did dropped my time by 0.3 seconds, so my car runs a lot faster than 15.01. That time is only my fastest yet. I only have taken this car to the track once since the turbo kit, so I had 0 practice beforehand. Watch my time go down next month. My car is pushing 227whp and 277wtq, While most others are running between 239hp-245hp/229tq-239tq on Stage 2. My torque is higher than other stage 2s but my horsepower is lower.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_I ran a 15.01 not a 15.10. get your numbers right.

yea cause if i paid 4 grand for a turbo kit, i'd be butthurt that i still ran 15's as well.








If yo didn't realize, all i said was that you weren't a good driver, but as i have stated befroe, im sure the time will go down


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_I ran a 15.01 not a 15.10. get your numbers right.









touchy much?
its ok, like ^ said.. i would be too if i spent over 4gs and only gained 1.16 seconds



_Modified by MKVJET08 at 9:30 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## egmmbah (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Listen I am really a Honda guy for racing but my almost COMPLETELY STOCK 2.5 Jetta automatic with colder plugs, 93 octane, and 150 shot went [email protected] because the dyno was down so we couldent re tune the civic, and we were really bored, I did this a while ago, do you all realize what you spend on parts and the times you are getting is not good. . . Keep your cars as a daily like me get a civic shell $500-1000 then a 1200 on a swap and a few dollars on good bolt ons and bam 13 second all motor car. . . What you spend to turbo the 2.5 is what it takes to make a low 11 second civic including buying the car. . . Unless you want to spend stupid amounts of money these VW's arent gonna be very fast HONDA best bang for the buck, and my VW is still faster then all yours and I spent the least amount of money on it. . . and on the street I get destrouyed by all motor civics all day. . . You should all come to s. fla. to see what real street racing is about. . . LOL. . . I'm sure I am gonna get a bunch of haters from this but hate means your are envious. . . So please put me at the top of your LIL LIST Egmmbah - [email protected], ill put video on youtube later for you all car is not even lowered. . . And I am not trying to be an ******** if thats how it comes across i'm just amazed that you all put this much $ into your cars and are satisfied with where they are at. . . And yes the car still has spray on it it has been almost a year not a problem in the world (not recommending it I just have warrenty so no biggie for me) I rarey use the spray though usually just to punk out R32's and stuff and watch their faces. . .


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (egmmbah)*

yea south florida for real racing.... th last time i heard about racing there there was a orange supra wrapped around a tree
who cares if you have a fast honda, nobody, but good for you. as for a 150 shot on your auo jetta. wow, im so impressed http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (egmmbah)*

of course you beat everyone else, you're spraying








and you are absolutely right, i'm a hater, i'm envious, i wish i was you.

...at least i don't own a honda


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

wow what vdub love.........


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

I moved from south florida to Orlando to get away from crap like honda guy. This is why I stopped doing imports, because the honda guys talk a lot of meaningless crap and start a lot of stuff, and the euro guys don't. Nitrous on a stock car is what imports do, not euros. It is just plain silly. And by the way Honda guy, if you want to run a fast time, buy a 89-90 Nissan 240sx for 800 and pay 1200 for a RB20
DET and run low 13s high 12s with a bone stock motor. 2000 bucks not 3000


----------



## egmmbah (Jul 29, 2008)

almost the same times as an all motor honda with a TURBO 24o??? impressive. . . I aint trying to start crap im just saying think about it why put all this money into a car to make it fast when the average kid with a honda will smoke you if he know anything about anything. . . and if u run into a streetable shop car then u cant hang no matter what its simple power to weight ratio, and one u simply get more bang for the buck 15000+ car with 4k in it and u run 13-15's just put rims lower it make it look nice, unless u consider 13's fast and as far as a supra crashing it happens all day while racing unfortunatly in every state period. . . But we do have good racing and fast cars NO OFFENSE most euros dont come out cuz they cant hang besides chris green from unforgetable now thats a fast jetta 9 second car, and he drives on the street (is a track car though) but if u dont do 12's or better on motor down here u are a spectator, and 11's or better at least with any forced induction. . . Liek i said not trying to piss u all off, I love my jetta but not to be fast its more like a joke if i were to say that I mean a friend of mine had a GTI with a K04s and a 100 shot direct port and it was pretty quick nothing crazy but we did have fun with it for a while. . . And can I please have my name on the list


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (egmmbah)*

every were i been there is faster cars then me but i find races that is my same class, hp or what ever...just because i dont have a 12 sec car dont mean you cant race it means i dont race a 12 sec car.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (egmmbah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *egmmbah* »_Listen I am really a Honda guy for racing but my almost COMPLETELY STOCK 2.5 Jetta automatic with colder plugs, 93 octane, and 150 shot went [email protected] because the dyno was down so we couldent re tune the civic, and we were really bored, I did this a while ago, do you all realize what you spend on parts and the times you are getting is not good. . . Keep your cars as a daily like me get a civic shell $500-1000 then a 1200 on a swap and a few dollars on good bolt ons and bam 13 second all motor car. . . What you spend to turbo the 2.5 is what it takes to make a low 11 second civic including buying the car. . . Unless you want to spend stupid amounts of money these VW's arent gonna be very fast HONDA best bang for the buck, and my VW is still faster then all yours and I spent the least amount of money on it. . . and on the street I get destrouyed by all motor civics all day. . . You should all come to s. fla. to see what real street racing is about. . . LOL. . . I'm sure I am gonna get a bunch of haters from this but hate means your are envious. . . So please put me at the top of your LIL LIST Egmmbah - [email protected], ill put video on youtube later for you all car is not even lowered. . . And I am not trying to be an ******** if thats how it comes across i'm just amazed that you all put this much $ into your cars and are satisfied with where they are at. . . And yes the car still has spray on it it has been almost a year not a problem in the world (not recommending it I just have warrenty so no biggie for me) I rarey use the spray though usually just to punk out R32's and stuff and watch their faces. . . 

IM [email protected] so he can add you.
seeing as this is you 1st post(welcome to vortex btw) Could you send us a link to your video?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

need a time slip or video or anything


----------



## egmmbah (Jul 29, 2008)

ill upload video when i get a chance and ill post time slip a lil later tonight


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

kmarriner - [email protected]
2007 Jetta, Intake.


_Modified by kmarriner at 4:39 AM 10-15-2008_


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

hey jc can you up date my time i posted A time slip


_Modified by easy cheese at 11:36 AM 10-15-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (easy cheese)*

updated, if i missed anyone let me know


----------



## mk1dubber (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

mk1dubber [email protected] mph (3800+ FT elevation)
.2XXr/t
2.3 60 ft

Stock engine
Carbonio Intake 
Stock exhaust
revo flash
19" wheels
This was my first time running the car as it's more show than go, I will run it again next week on my 17" wheels I hope it's good for a few more mph.
Cheers


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

15.370sec at 88.73mph
07 rabbit with intake, exhaust, and GIAC


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

my up date.... firday night i ran a 15.5 all i have added is a unitronic chip. but the down fall was i f**ked my tranny up on the next pass .it made a bad sound about 1/2 way through 3rd and now im leaking tranny juice everywere . it goin to the shop to day . i let yall know how it turns out. i will get pics up soon too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_my up date.... firday night i ran a 15.5 all i have added is a unitronic chip. but the down fall was i f**ked my tranny up on the next pass .it made a bad sound about 1/2 way through 3rd and now im leaking tranny juice everywere . it goin to the shop to day . i let yall know how it turns out. i will get pics up soon too. 

MPH?


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (07bunny)*

Rabidhare 14.02. @ 102 C2 Stage 2 with goodies. Water/Meth. 3in Turboback straight pipe. Stage 3+ Clutch. Custom Tune
Updated to be politically correct!
_Modified by RabidHare at 12:39 PM 11-4-2008_

_Modified by RabidHare at 12:40 PM 11-4-2008_

_Modified by RabidHare at 12:43 PM 11-4-2008_


_Modified by RabidHare at 8:18 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
MPH?

my times was
60 ft 2.3441
330ft 6.5001
1/8 10.0027
1/8 70.35mph
1/4 15.5526
1/4 88.72
and also on a side note vw is fixing my tranny. no charge to me.










_Modified by easy cheese at 12:28 PM 11-5-2008_


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

RabidHare, how did you get Stage 3 before me when it isn't even out yet and I have guaranteed 1st dibs by C2 on the first public kit? I will be paying for it tomorrow and getting it shipped to me on Saturday.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

Internals... Updated to be politically correct... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

Thanks for fixing it and being an honest person. Not everyone is as truthful as you, you've got my respect.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

Only a 14.02 with all them mods







whats going on here???


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

Well it was on street tires. no differential. I spun tires badly through 1-3rd gear. Not the best reaction time...


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

*[email protected]* 
 Other times
*60'* - 2.302
*330'* - 6.675
*1/8* - [email protected]
*1000'* - 13.348


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

are you a auto or 5 speed>? 

_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_ *[email protected]* 
 Other times
*60'* - 2.302
*330'* - 6.675
*1/8* - [email protected]
*1000'* - 13.348


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_are you a auto or 5 speed>? 

Auto and 4 door


_Modified by RoundTuit at 8:52 PM 11-9-2008_


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Any new times for anyone?


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

what mods did you have, have the 4 door stick and wanting to get ballpark numbers for my car.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_what mods did you have, have the 4 door stick and wanting to get ballpark numbers for my car.
 LNT Intake and revo stage 1 software


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

OOOOoooOO Rabid u scared me for a while there


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

man I need to get a run in


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

15.2 at 92
Have carbonio intake and neuspeed exhaust.
my reaction time was really good that run.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

now you need some softwear... you brake into the 14s

_Quote, originally posted by *a7xogg* »_15.2 at 92
Have carbonio intake and neuspeed exhaust.
my reaction time was really good that run.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

Well im getting the USP test pipe sometime this week and come spring time ill have better tires and lighter rims i might make it into the 14's then. If not then im gonna start saving for the turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

updated


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

I'm an idiot and deleted my last post







... This is a bone stock 2008 Rabbit w/ 6 speed automatic.... No slicks and a ~50lbs of extra stereo equipment so should weigh in around 3200 with me in it.
I have run 4 times so far (and first time I have been on a track)
Quickest run: [email protected] w/ .380 R/T in Sport Mode
R/T: .380
60': 2.346
330': 6.733
1/8: [email protected]
1000': 13.466
1/4: [email protected]


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*

damn im slow as hell. 16.017 at i think 85 or 87. 07 4 door, revo, tt single borla, p flo, neuspeed short shift, ecs torque mount, tein lowering springs. going to get my revo tuned and see what i got then.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

so you guys mean to tell me, that i posted my time from LAST SEASON, and nobody has broke a 15 flat or a 14 second pass, NA???
looks like i should start modding again, and break 14's...lol


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*

Well when i go to the track, i hope to be a NA rabbit with a 14 sec pass.
15.2 with just catback and intake.
Now i have wider tires, short shifter, test pipe, Back engine mount.


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*[email protected]* - 2008 BONE STOCK 2.5L Rabbit - Automatic
Did my best run yet during competition yesterday. Can't wait to see what a CAI, ECU and exhaust will do (i'm thinking 14's).
R/T: 0.043
60': 2.335
330': 6.671
1/8: 10.223
MPH: 69.48
1000': 13.278
1/4: 15.869
MPH: 87.46

_Modified by solo-one at 11:28 AM 4-27-2009_


_Modified by solo-one at 11:29 AM 4-27-2009_


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

how do I upload or post my time slip?


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*

[email protected] slowest on the board.
muffler delete, otherwise stock.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (O_loung1)*

mamey [email protected] jetta 07 with k&n drop in
no sure on the speed lost my time slip


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (mamey)*

what rpm's aren you taking off at?


----------



## detour (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_so you guys mean to tell me, that i posted my time from LAST SEASON, and nobody has broke a 15 flat or a 14 second pass, NA???
looks like i should start modding again, and break 14's...lol

I was JUST about to ask this when I scrolled and saw your post.
Good job on the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (07bunny)*

My launch is simple since it is an automatic, this will launch the car at about 2800 RPM:
1> Turn off ASR
2> Shifter in Sport mode
3> Foot brake all the way
4> On first yellow (1 second to launch) ease into gas pedal all the way (car squats in the rear)
5> Release foot brake for launch


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solo-one* »_My launch is simple since it is an automatic, this will launch the car at about 2800 RPM:
1> Turn off ASR
2> Shifter in Sport mode
3> Foot brake all the way
4> On first yellow (1 second to launch) ease into gas pedal all the way (car squats in the rear)
5> Release foot brake for launch


sounds about right for an auto launch


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (bunnyhopin)*

ok for the auto but what about for the 5 speed.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (detour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *detour* »_
I was JUST about to ask this when I scrolled and saw your post.
Good job on the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i know, i havent changed a thing on the car performance wise, im tempted to throw my roomates DR's on and take care of business!!!


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_
i know, i havent changed a thing on the car performance wise, im tempted to throw my roomates DR's on and take care of business!!!

I'll beat that.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Lower it!!)*

hey guys sorry this was no longer in my watched topics, it is now updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Lower it!!)*

haha dont tear another axle boot and you might have a shot...







j/k


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*

how come im not on the list?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_damn im slow as hell. 16.017 at i think 85 or 87. 07 4 door, revo, tt single borla, p flo, neuspeed short shift, ecs torque mount, tein lowering springs. going to get my revo tuned and see what i got then.

because we need something more accurate than that, many people work hard at going fast and spend big money to pick up the smallest tenth of a second...we need a time a little more accurate than that


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_ok for the auto but what about for the 5 speed.

Launching a manual FWD is all about listening. Try launching at 2500RPM and listen. If the engine revs go down before you take off, you need to either: get in the gas quicker, or start at a lower RPM. Do this up and down the rev range, and see where you can hook without bogging down the motor. Listening is very important, and if the revs drop before you head off, you're doing it wrong. And don't sidestep the clutch, pull it out.


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (07bunny)*

For all that don't know, you can register your 1/4 mile time and compare times among vehicles at:
http://www.dragtimes.com
click on "Add" at top of the page. My Wabbit is up there with a pic, you do need to supply a scan of your time slip. This site also has tools for calculating HP, Torque and some other stuff like checking weather conditions for any given track in the US on a given day by the hour; for example when I ran my 15.869 the DA adjustment was -692 feet (692 feet below sea level).


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

I am flattered at the 12.869 time listed next to my name, and would love to run that quick, but the reality is I ran a 15.869... Can you update the list?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solo-one* »_I am flattered at the 12.869 time listed next to my name, and would love to run that quick, but the reality is I ran a 15.869... Can you update the list?

12.869 in my mk1 maybe


----------



## detour (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (bunnyhopin)*

Do you guys think it'll be at all possible for a N/A Rabbit to run 13's once cams come out?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (detour)*

Only with a striped out rabbit. no seats, interior, spare, etc.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (a7xogg)*

ummm with LOTS of work maybe .... curb weight is a little bit over 3 grand ... strip it and you get maybe 2700 ?? if that ....


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (07bunny)*

15.934 @ 86.57 Rabbit, Custom Intake, Str8 pipe, gutted, Auto.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_ummm with LOTS of work maybe .... curb weight is a little bit over 3 grand ... strip it and you get maybe 2700 ?? if that .... 

Yes... roughly with a full tank.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Xyphyr)*

Stock Jetta with the chrome grill taken out. Spare in, interior in, 1/2 tank of gas, steel wheels, leather interior, heated seatss,forgot to take my bookbag out as well, and Im about 160 pounds..Traction control on, launching in Tiptronic mode but I didnt shift it myself b/c cmon. The computer does it anyways rite ? 
R/T .181
60' 2.406
330' 6.925
1/8 10.632
MPH 66.61
1000' 13.811
1/4 16.509
MPH 82.27

Launch went pretty smooth, roll up, stage, depress brakes, 2nd light goes on hit gas and let go of brakes, floor it, not a wimper from the tires or traction control and just smoothness down the strip.
This was around 5pm at about 62~64 degree's on the cars MFD. New England Dragway.
Damn Im slow.


_Modified by OchoCinco5k at 7:26 AM 5-24-2009_


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Stock Jetta with the chrome grill taken out. Spare in, interior in, 1/2 tank of gas, steel wheels, leather interior, heated seatss,forgot to take my bookbag out as well, and Im about 160 pounds..Traction control on, launching in Tiptronic mode but I didnt shift it myself b/c cmon. The computer does it anyways rite ? 
R/T .181
60' 2.406
330' 6.925
1/8 10.632
MPH 66.61
1000' 13.811
1/4 16.509
MPH 82.27

Launch went pretty smooth, roll up, stage, depress brakes, 2nd light goes on hit gas and let go of brakes, floor it, not a wimper from the tires or traction control and just smoothness down the strip.
This was around 5pm at about 62~64 degree's on the cars MFD. New England Dragway.
Damn Im slow.

_Modified by OchoCinco5k at 7:26 AM 5-24-2009_








I estimated 16.5 for my car i was just lucky S mode is perfect shifts.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Xyphyr)*

Yup. I didnt really notice a difference between the S,D and Tiptronic mode. Although I suppose they're all the same, shift at 5800 rpm(or whatever) and get into the next gear.......
I beat a Civic Hatchback Si twice , thank god for missed shifts.....


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Yup. I didnt really notice a difference between the S,D and Tiptronic mode. Although I suppose they're all the same, shift at 5800 rpm(or whatever) and get into the next gear.......
I beat a Civic Hatchback Si twice , thank god for missed shifts.....








I beat a Civic Si Coupe, so I am happy.







The other honda that raced me was a old hatch with slicks and got a 13.9


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Yup. I didnt really notice a difference between the S,D and Tiptronic mode. Although I suppose they're all the same, shift at 5800 rpm(or whatever) and get into the next gear.......
I beat a Civic Hatchback Si twice , thank god for missed shifts.....


I don't find much difference either, reading the manual explains this a little about the tranny and modes. The biggest difference is the launch. Turning off ASR, stage, full pedal-brake + full-throttle, release brake to launch. Also, using a 92 octane branded gas may help, my consistency is when I run with branded 92 octane, cheap Aarco gas just sucks in my rabbit, pings with 87 octane and has throttle response issues otherwise; same iwth safeway gas. I use Union 76 92 octane and my MFD shows better mileage and my time slips show more consistency.
I like sport mode, you can "pop" the throttle to down-shift a gear, then use the very tip of the gas pedal to hold speed (above 3k RPM) without it shifting... Anyone else discover ways to leverage the DSG 6-Speed? One thing I wonder is why it takes longer at times for the gear to "load" and begin compression braking, my thought is the fuel needs to bleed out of the injectors first.


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

EurodriverMK3 [email protected] 09 stock 5spd bunny


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (EurodriverMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EurodriverMK3* »_EurodriverMK3 [email protected] 09 stock 5spd bunny

Our times are almost exactly identical, and spot on to what the car is capable of. Love these Bunnies.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

You see, now this is what I dont get. The Jetta and the Rabbit, are comparitavely the same, yet rabbits can get into the low 16's.
Is it just b/c of the stick shift or what ?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

low 16's??? i went 15.8 bone stock in my 07


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_







I beat a Civic Si Coupe, so I am happy.







The other honda that raced me was a old hatch with slicks and got a 13.9









I race one, and beat the **** out of me...







he did 15 lows.. and im in 16´s lows..
At least i´m still the fastest jetta in the thread!


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (mamey)*

Ohh its on now Senior !!!
I dont know how I can go faster, I cut a good light, and keep it floored, windows up and everything. 
Well Im going again to NEDragway again this Friday so we'll see if I cant lower that time.


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (OchoCinco5k)*

I know for a fact that using 92 Octane Union 76 gas, removing my 12" sub and spare tire (~60+ lbs) got me a 15.8xx @ 87.xxMPH, that whole day (3 runs ~1 hour apart) I ran under 16 seconds @87.xx MPH in my 08' stock 6-speed auto. rabbit.
Last weekend I was running 87 octane generic gas (Safeway I gas I think) and ran 16.5xx all day long at only 83.xx MPH. I did not remove my sub or anything. 3 weeks prior I ran 89 octane but I did remove the sub and spare tire and got a best of 16.06, nearly .2 slower than on 92 "branded" gas. The Density Altitude adjustments were comparable between runs and days so there was only a .03 second variance to factor for the runs.
Oh yeah, my R/T's are typically from .110 to .144, though I think this is because I don't do a burnout (street tires) so my launches are not super consistnet, the car however is usually within .03 seconds during a day of runs...
Also I must note my average MPG coming back from the track is about 23MPG on generic gas 87 octane gas, and ~29MPG on Union 76 92 Octane... In my opinion, anyone who says "you're wasting your money" using 92 octane is full of it, higher octane and, subjectively, "branded" gasoline performs better at the top-end and also has better throttle response in all my experiences, this is reinforced by the better MPG on the way home as the engine is running more efficient, thus more to it's peak performance in stock configuration.
And I believe Jetta's are a little heavier so that would explain a bit slower.


_Modified by solo-one at 5:51 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*

Can you put me MisterVDUB up in that list?
i got 15.6 with a 88 ts. ran on stock steelies with a half a tank of 87. i am also a 5 speed with intake and muffler deletes. 
heres the slip


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (eddi3okic)*

Yea, that explains it. I had half a tank of 87, ran as many times as I could, and had full interior and spare tire lying around.
Going up friday again, and should be quicker without the spare, and a new BSH CAI.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Yea, that explains it. I had half a tank of 87, ran as many times as I could, and had full interior and spare tire lying around.
Going up friday again, and should be quicker without the spare, and a new BSH CAI.

Use better gas and a octane booster








i launch at 2600 rpms, and shift at 5600, there´s no more power upper there...


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

I was running a full tank of gas, full interior, spare tire and even some gear in the back, had great launch times and ran her 4 times with minimal diff in slips. stock EVERYTHING and steelies, i LOVE this car.


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

Doesnt the Jetta weigh a little more?
Just a guess. 
My sister has a 05 jetta and i raced her when i first got my 07 rabbit and i beat her. Both bone stock.
I dont know if i beat my sister? or my rabbit beat her jetta though...
Hard to say.








Now, apr software, carbonio CAI, i blow her doors off.....


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (n82007rabbit)*

'08 Rabbit, 2 door, completely stock with stock tires on 15in steelies








16.009 @ 86.37 mph








This is against a 4 door Rabbit w/ CAI and some tires on 17in. He did [email protected]


_Modified by FlyingIan at 11:54 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (FlyingIan)*

Should be at the track tonite, weather permitting, new CAI installed.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

Friday night street night at Epping, NH. Mid to low 60's on MFD. 1/4 tank of gas. No engine cover, no spare wheel, BSH ColdAirIntake, fog grill off. Me 160 Ilbs. 
R/T .023
60' 2.350
330' 6.814
1/8 10.471
MPH: 67.81
1000' 13.601
1/4 16.253
MPH: 83.41
Thats pretty good from a spare tire and a BSH CAI.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

you need some sticky tires


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Friday night street night at Epping, NH. Mid to low 60's on MFD. 1/4 tank of gas. No engine cover, no spare wheel, BSH ColdAirIntake, fog grill off. Me 160 Ilbs. 
R/T .023
60' 2.350
330' 6.814
1/8 10.471
MPH: 67.81
1000' 13.601
1/4 16.253
MPH: 83.41
Thats pretty good from a spare tire and a BSH CAI.

I don't know about that... I have no mods and ran a 15.869 @ 87MPH with a 6-speed automatic. I run low 16's all day long with a spare tire.







I ran my moms 06 Jetta and did a 16.08, not sure why this one is faster from what I see posted on dragtimes. Trying to get her to let me take the new 2009 Tiguan, see what that can do (~16.5 from what I can tell).


_Modified by solo-one at 5:29 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (solo-one)*

I tried to make it to the track this weekend. But s**t happens. If your moms did that, what do ya'll think I can do with the mods listed below? I'm an 07 Jetta with auto.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*

Well I dont have traction issues. PLus i have a full interior. Actually crushed my middle finger trying to get the back seats out, and I couldnt get the fronts out b/c of the wiring. I ran 93 bought 1/4 tank. Traction control on, burnout unti lI hit second( damn Tiptronic) then floor it until the end. Some of my R/T's have been good but not enough to explain why that runs slow.
I cant really afford stickies, but we'll see.
Also I think I know why. Mine is a 2005.5 so it probably doesnt have the 170hp software.


_Modified by OchoCinco5k at 9:39 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Well I dont have traction issues. PLus i have a full interior. Actually crushed my middle finger trying to get the back seats out, and I couldnt get the fronts out b/c of the wiring. I ran 93 bought 1/4 tank. Traction control on, burnout unti lI hit second( damn Tiptronic) then floor it until the end. Some of my R/T's have been good but not enough to explain why that runs slow.
I cant really afford stickies, but we'll see.
Also I think I know why. Mine is a 2005.5 so it probably doesnt have the 170hp software.

_Modified by OchoCinco5k at 9:39 PM 6-8-2009_

1.reaction time has no part in your overall E/t
2. If your leaving your traction control on, then you dont need sticky tires
3. 05, 06, 07 model year rabbits and jettas are 150 hp models, 08 and 09's are 170...


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawpawx4* »_I tried to make it to the track this weekend. But s**t happens. If your moms did that, what do ya'll think I can do with the mods listed below? I'm an 07 Jetta with auto.

I would chalk it up to ideal weather conditions that day for my mom's Jetta.
I don't want to knock mfg's of CAI's and programming so I will jsut suggest using a Carbonio CAI (+7HP) and APR programming for numerous reasons. A BIG reason for APR programming is the full program (~$500) allows selecting fuel grades of 89, 92 and 100 octane AND allows reverting back to Standard (factory) program which is not detectable by the VAG software (so you don't void your warranty). This also claims about 15HP on 92 octane (I suspect about 20HP on 100 octane). It really has more options and features as well, such as anti-theft where even if someone gets your car started the gas pedal doesn't work. APR rocks in my book. Carbonio intake also seems to be the best CAI design as it truly pipes down to the front air-dam vent which allows for more air velocity to go directly into the intake, rather than this questionable side-step CAI design I have EVERYONE ELSE use - to be honest I could build one of these from Schucks for about $60 so spending $200+ on these I think is ridiculous. For everyone, do your research closely and you will see some shocking claims of CAI's, most of which state HP gains WITH an ECU program....








If I recall correctly Carbonio states claims +7HP WITHOUT ECU programming and obviosuly more with ECU programming... When I get the cash I will definitely be doing APR/Carbonio combination, hopefully by end of summer.


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Well I dont have traction issues. PLus i have a full interior. Actually crushed my middle finger trying to get the back seats out, and I couldnt get the fronts out b/c of the wiring. I ran 93 bought 1/4 tank. Traction control on, burnout unti lI hit second( damn Tiptronic) then floor it until the end. Some of my R/T's have been good but not enough to explain why that runs slow.
I cant really afford stickies, but we'll see.
Also I think I know why. Mine is a 2005.5 so it probably doesnt have the 170hp software.

_Modified by OchoCinco5k at 9:39 PM 6-8-2009_

Make sure you get Drag Radials if you do, though with such little HP it is not really needed. Turn off ASR though, it is regulating engine power which you don't want since this takes time to accomplish. If you spin a little off the line then roll through the burnout box and just punch it (ASR off) to get the tires warm (not smoking, but warm).


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (solo-one)*

Yea I would build up the motor before getting tyres. But what about the weight of the steelies, is that substantial or not enough to matter ?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

'08 5spd MT rabbit 
JAK-RBT - 15.701 @ 91.59
_*4/24/09, Car #1469, 85 degrees out w/ 80% humidity w/ Carbonio CAI, USP testpipe, and APR 93 Octane Flash, Backseat and Spare removed_








Vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdfGLwD23d8

First time at the track and I definitely sucked arse. Can't wait to head back and improve. I'll post up my updated times
Gotta improve my 60 foot

_Modified by JAK-RBT at 10:31 PM 6-9-2009_


_Modified by JAK-RBT at 10:36 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

Thats pretty good. Hey how did you get the latch back on the rear seats ? I slammed my finger hard trying to get it back on.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solo-one* »_My launch is simple since it is an automatic, this will launch the car at about 2800 RPM:
1> Turn off ASR
2> Shifter in Sport mode
3> Foot brake all the way
4> On first yellow (1 second to launch) ease into gas pedal all the way (car squats in the rear)
5> Release foot brake for launch


Question: does this apply to cars that are stock, cars that are flashed (left foot braking enabled), or both?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

gonna be taking my 2.5T out to the strip here soon, all I can say is altitude, heat, track prep and air quality are all going to be working against me. Hoping to break into the 13s betting I see at least 14.3


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

whats the altitude like there??? We east coast guys have the advantage of some of the better track around and decent altitude


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_whats the altitude like there??? We east coast guys have the advantage of some of the better track around and decent altitude

our track is at something like 3900ft, its been at least 100 outside every day for the past 2 weeks, we have extremely poor air quality as well due to being right next to a major Mexican city and sand storms. Our drag strip is pretty much a 1/4mi strip stuck in a sand dune and prep is usually less than ideal. Heh at least I don't have to worry about a helmet if I break into the 13s but after last night I have my doubts. My buddy with the only APR stg 2 MKV GTI in town ran low 15s all night last night. Last time I was out there I ran 17.87 in my 84 GTI


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

wow, sounds like the worst conditions imaginable, good luck with that
still waiting to see someone run a decent time in a 2.5t


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_
Question: does this apply to cars that are stock, cars that are flashed (left foot braking enabled), or both?

As long as it is the DSG 6-Speed is all that matters as far as I know. Stock, flashed, turbo'd etc...


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solo-one* »_As long as it is the DSG 6-Speed is all that matters as far as I know. Stock, flashed, turbo'd etc...

You mean... non-DSG?
I guess I'll just have to try it. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_
You mean... non-DSG?
I guess I'll just have to try it. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I mean DSG... Direct Shift Gearbox (automatic) transmission. There would be no point with foot-brake otherwise.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*

2.5's dont come with a DSG


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_2.5's dont come with a DSG

Hence my confusion.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

if you had DSG you'd have launch control to do all the work for you


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_2.5's dont come with a DSG

I see the new models have DSG w/ Tiptronic thus mine does not, maybe it was just wishful thinking







... The performance difference I cannot see since. 60' times show a 2.0T w/ DSG to be similar to the 2.5L w/ Tiptronic, slightly quicker with a gain of about .013 seconds compared to my Rabbit (minding the 2.0T makes 50 more ponies and 20 more ft lbs of torque - so it should be a little quicker). In either case the Tiptronic uses a torque converter type transfer mechanism where the DSG uses a dual (wet?) clutch design. I believe the DSG was put in the GTI's with road racing in mind, though still I do not see clear advantages or disadvantages.
Now I have to wonder, what is the difference between Launch Control and the method I employ, seems like the same thing except the Tiptronic loads up on the converter (typical launch) where the DSG simply allows free-idle upto 3k RPM for launch. In either case the ideal launch RPM seems to be 2500 to 2800 RPM (the Tiptronic stalls at ~2800 RPM). You can buy a beefed up DSG (400+ HP) for about $1300 from HPA I think... Just some random information.
Glad that got cleared up...


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*

i think theres more to it then just the launch, DSG's shift, IIRC, faster then you or i could ever even think about in a manual car.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*

I'm hoping to hit up the track soon after adding straight pipes and lightweight pulley.
Can't wait to see the times everyone puts down with the new cams, headers and sri's coming out


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (JAK-RBT)*

Finally got my APR ECU Upgrade (Stage 1, Full Program) and Carbonio CAI on Wednesday... I installed the CAI in about 1 1/2 hours. I must say the acceleration difference is quite noticeable. The CAI sounds nice and throaty at full-throttle yet calm and near-stock sounding during regular driving. Mid-range torque is noiticeably improved.
An unofficial 1/4 mile run (on HWY 599 in South Park) showed my time around the mid-15's, but next week at the track will show true results and I'll of course post my times... I should see a MPH increase and better 60' from what I can feel.
Next is tires (BFG g-Force Sport A/S -- $417 installed for set of 4) since somebody seems to have stolen some rubber off my tires








I am also considering exhausts (then I can get my ECU upgraded to APR Stage 2 -- FREE, well, already paid for really)... I want throaty, not farty with more subtle tones, not ear-popping. Any suggestions? So far my research has driven me towards Borla for the sound.


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (JAK-RBT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_I'm hoping to hit up the track soon after adding straight pipes and lightweight pulley.
Can't wait to see the times everyone puts down with the new cams, headers and sri's coming out








How much difference do you notice with the lightweight pulley?


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solo-one* »_Finally got my APR ECU Upgrade (Stage 1, Full Program) and Carbonio CAI on Wednesday... I installed the CAI in about 1 1/2 hours. I must say the acceleration difference is quite noticeable. The CAI sounds nice and throaty at full-throttle yet calm and near-stock sounding during regular driving. Mid-range torque is noiticeably improved.
An unofficial 1/4 mile run (on HWY 599 in South Park) showed my time around the mid-15's, but next week at the track will show true results and I'll of course post my times... I should see a MPH increase and better 60' from what I can feel.
Next is tires (BFG g-Force Sport A/S -- $417 installed for set of 4) since somebody seems to have stolen some rubber off my tires








I am also considering exhausts (then I can get my ECU upgraded to APR Stage 2 -- FREE, well, already paid for really)... I want throaty, not farty with more subtle tones, not ear-popping. Any suggestions? So far my research has driven me towards Borla for the sound.

Definitely check out the AWE exhaust, the noises it makes over 4,000 rpm are remarkable and its civilized for when you want to be low-key. It also netted me a good 8 horsepower and 6 lb-ft on my otherwise stock 2.5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solo-one* »_







How much difference do you notice with the lightweight pulley? 

I've had the ECS lightweight pulley for about 3.5 weeks now. Combined with all the other mods I've done, the car simply FLIES through 1st, and 2nd is noticeably faster as well. Even in normal city driving it doesn't take much to accidentally rev to 3.5k starting from a standstill.


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_
Definitely check out the AWE exhaust, the noises it makes over 4,000 rpm are remarkable and its civilized for when you want to be low-key. It also netted me a good 8 horsepower and 6 lb-ft on my otherwise stock 2.5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Thanks for the tip, I like the sound... Unlike the all-show-no-go poop-pipe civic with an erector-set spoiler I wiped the streets with last night







. What's worse is he tried 3 times


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*

dam still no NA rabbits have past my 15.1??? I did that over a year ago
looks like im gonna have to be the 1st into the 14's NA


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_
I've had the ECS lightweight pulley for about 3.5 weeks now. Combined with all the other mods I've done, the car simply FLIES through 1st, and 2nd is noticeably faster as well. Even in normal city driving it doesn't take much to accidentally rev to 3.5k starting from a standstill.

Thanks, I may have to install one of them. Simple, cheap upgrade (~$100 from 20squared.com)...


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_looks like im gonna have to be the 1st into the 14's NA

Do eeeet. NA power!


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (digitalpirat)*

doubtful that ill ever take it to the track again, as i actually wanna go fast in something


----------



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*

i ran a 16.008 @ 88mph (I've never ran at a track in my life, and that was after my 3rd run wich was my last of the nite. my mods r listed in my signature.)


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (angrybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angrybunny* »_i ran a 16.008 @ 88mph (I've never ran at a track in my life, and that was after my 3rd run wich was my last of the nite. my mods r listed in my signature.)

Interesting... Bone stock and I run high 15's, low 16's. Can't wait to get to the track tomorrow night to see what improvements my Carbonio CAI and APR ECU Upgrade offer up.
Update: I contacted APR and they are looking into getting me the 100 octane file, for some reason my local shop did not have this available.


_Modified by solo-one at 11:10 AM 8-18-2009_


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_dam still no NA rabbits have past my 15.1??? I did that over a year ago
looks like im gonna have to be the 1st into the 14's NA

What are you running? Manual or Auto/Tiptronic? I know I could run faster with a manual... If I could just get the damn shift right in Tiptronic mode it would be all good, I am a bit irritated with the thing shifting for me a fraction of a second before I shift







, then I end up in third and all is lost from there







.
How much weight do ya'll think I can save with these rims --> http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html
I am considering buying these but need more justification than looks and a size up... help me out here guys


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*

You won't save any weight with those rims... you'll probably be adding weight. Steelies are very light.


----------



## detour (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (digitalpirat)*

Anybody got any updates?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (detour)*

yea i updated, my rabbit is sitting on a used car lot in aberdeen MD, still with the chip and exhaust on it, along w spacers and the rear sway bar!!! haha
good luck to everybody hitting some good numbers
I have parts up for grabs, just gotta make a fs thread


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Erik04gti)*

I've run 16.5 @84 mph with my G/F's Rabbit. Bone stock 2009. I took it easy on the launch. Didn't want to wear the clutch.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Hit the track this friday and improved my 1/4 mile time quite a bit. I also had to run it in the 91 file rather than 93 since I couldn't find 93 oct anywhere near by. The straight pipe and short shifter really seemed to make a difference. 
15.352s @ 91.54 mph
#4845 - 9/4/09, 75 degrees out w/ 70% humidity w/ Carbonio CAI, Stock cat and straightpiped, APR 91 Octane Flash, NLS short shifter, ECS lightweight pulley, Backseat and Spare removed








Just barely beat the Barracuda I was racing to the line on this one









_Modified by JAK-RBT at 3:47 PM 9-7-2009_


_Modified by JAK-RBT at 3:49 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_Hit the track this friday and improved my 1/4 mile time quite a bit. I also had to run it in the 91 file rather than 93 since I couldn't find 93 oct anywhere near by. The straight pipe and short shifter really seemed to make a difference. 
15.352s @ 91.54 mph
#4845 - 9/4/09, 75 degrees out w/ 70% humidity w/ Carbonio CAI, Stock cat and straightpiped, APR 91 Octane Flash, NLS short shifter, ECS lightweight pulley, Backseat and Spare removed


good run... you race at gateway?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

yeah I usually go to the Midnight Maddness nights and run


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

ive only been there for a couple of autoXs... Ill have to go to the drag sometime when im up there...


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quinny45 - 15,[email protected] mph - 09 stock rabbit
09 bone stock rabbit tredline
full weight 
15inch steelies









_Modified by Quinny45 at 2:11 PM 9-8-2009_


_Modified by Quinny45 at 9:53 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

^ What car did you beat?


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

Red light 12 sec Srt4 lol


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (Quinny45)*

great run dude what were the weather conditions?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

JAK-RBT.... if you can get that 60' time down... you'll be in the 14's easy... what tires and preasure you running...?


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Come on people. We need some jettas up there. Represent the jettas!!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_JAK-RBT.... if you can get that 60' time down... you'll be in the 14's easy... what tires and preasure you running...?

that's what I'm thinking too. Along with some cooler weather and less humidity. I had 28 up front and 38 in the back. Think I should go lower up front?


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

for me 25psi or less = crazy wheel hop
i run mine at 40psi F and R... oem continental 15 inch tire and steel rims 
18 degrees celcius out w/very low humidity 



_Modified by Quinny45 at 8:20 PM 9-9-2009_


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (solo-one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solo-one* »_My launch is simple since it is an automatic, this will launch the car at about 2800 RPM:
1> Turn off ASR
2> Shifter in Sport mode
3> Foot brake all the way
4> On first yellow (1 second to launch) ease into gas pedal all the way (car squats in the rear)
5> Release foot brake for launch

to get higher revs (more power range) just leave in tip and let it auto shift @ peak rpm


----------



## FritzSpeed41HS (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread ([email protected])*

15.201 @ 91.96 APR 93 / AWE Cat Back / Carbino CAI / Direzza Z1's Rabbit


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

I am ashamed. 4 runs, driver needs work, new tires were no good at the track, after 4th run I had a rock in the rotor and just went home. I did not do any foot brake launches either, just plain "stab the throttle" launches, which is probably why my R/T sucked too with a best of .166.
1> [email protected] -- 60':2.8 -- I gave up after a 100' burnout







so I just mosied down the track at less than full-throttle
2> [email protected] -- 60':2.43
3> [email protected] -- 60':2.47 -- Tiptronic, missed 2nd gear








4> [email protected] -- 60':2.46
I replaced the crappy Falken tires with BFG g-force sport tires and what a difference in off the line traction, not to mention wet handling. The Falkens ZE-512 tires were 225/65/15 so I went to a lower profile of 225/50/15 with the BFG's. Next runs will be in mid October. No more mods this year as I got layed off last week.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (FritzSpeed41HS)*

Great time. Question. Do u stay in 3rd to the line or do u try to shift into 4th before u cross the line?


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (JAK-RBT)*

I hit 4th about 200 ft from the finish, otherwise I would tip over power band and be slower most likely, if it would let me... The tiptronic shifts whether I like it or not.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (FritzSpeed41HS)*

oops sorry my ? was directed at this guy 

_Quote, originally posted by *FritzSpeed41HS* »_15.201 @ 91.96 APR 93 / AWE Cat Back / Carbino CAI / Direzza Z1's Rabbit


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_Great time. Question. Do u stay in 3rd to the line or do u try to shift into 4th before u cross the line?



_Modified by JAK-RBT at 2:29 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

With my auto, even with APR software (rev limit = 6,500), 3rd tops out around 88 mph (140 km/h), so there's no choice.
From the ratios on VW's spec page, the gearing on the 5-speed manual is considerably longer, so you'd still be in 3rd until about 105-106.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

everytime i've ran with my apr rev limiter set at 6500 it seems to me like I'm hitting it right at the line in 3rd (5 speed btw)... which is about 92mph. guess I'll try shifting to 4th and see what happens this tuesday.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_With my auto, even with APR software (rev limit = 6,500), 3rd tops out around 88 mph (140 km/h), so there's no choice.
From the ratios on VW's spec page, the gearing on the 5-speed manual is considerably longer, so you'd still be in 3rd until about 105-106.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_everytime i've ran with my apr rev limiter set at 6500 it seems to me like I'm hitting it right at the line in 3rd (5 speed btw)... which is about 92mph. guess I'll try shifting to 4th and see what happens this tuesday.

Tiptronic ftw.
(Can't believe I just said that.







)
Are you actually hitting the limiter in 3rd?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_
Tiptronic ftw.
(Can't believe I just said that.







)
Are you actually hitting the limiter in 3rd?

Hard to tell... I don't think I've felt it hit the limiter before I cross the line but just after I'm almost positive it's hitting it. As I cross the line I'm in the 6200-6500 range.
I'll play with it more next time which should be this coming tuesday.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Solution: buy these, then do the whole run in 1st.


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_Solution: buy these, then do the whole run in 1st.









I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (solo-one)*

Ok, I've been thinking about this possibly stupid idea, so here it goes: If an undersized pulley adds about 5hp, what about totally disconnecting the belt from the pulley for a 1/4 mile run? Seems to me that there's enough power in the battery to keep the ECU running without the alternator for the short run and that perhaps there'd be a 10hp gain since that pulley's spinnin without any drag. Maybe???


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_Ok, I've been thinking about this possibly stupid idea, so here it goes: If an undersized pulley adds about 5hp, what about totally disconnecting the belt from the pulley for a 1/4 mile run? Seems to me that there's enough power in the battery to keep the ECU running without the alternator for the short run and that perhaps there'd be a 10hp gain since that pulley's spinnin without any drag. Maybe???

Aside from the insanity of not running the alternator, doesn't this belt run other engine-related stuff, too?


----------



## solo-one (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_Ok, I've been thinking about this possibly stupid idea, so here it goes: If an undersized pulley adds about 5hp, what about totally disconnecting the belt from the pulley for a 1/4 mile run? Seems to me that there's enough power in the battery to keep the ECU running without the alternator for the short run and that perhaps there'd be a 10hp gain since that pulley's spinnin without any drag. Maybe???








Huh?







Seriously, look at full-race drag cars, they do not have alternators and that is because it draws power from the engine. They also have heavy duty (usually 2) batteries to handle a single run, charged between runs too. With all the electronic equipment on these newer VW's I would say you will make it about 1/8 mile before losing power.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (solo-one)*

So, it sounds like my theory is correct, but no one's tried it. What would be the worst case scenerio? Would the engine blow or just quit? I had a Subaru with a non-functioning alternator that went 200 miles on the interstate before the ECU tried to stop the engine. I bought another battery so I could make it another 100 miles to SLC to get it fixed. Besides the AC and alt. what else is run off this belt?


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

this was before my torque arm insert, i had a full tank of gas along with steelies, 15.6 was the best i could pull, first time at the track too. Im going again tomorow now i have the torque arm insert, rs4 reps with falken zr1 or something like dat lol and i will run with least gas possible and no spare tire. maybe i could pull a little better this time.


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (eddi3okic)*

since the last time i ran i changed my steelies to rs4 reps with falkens, i also removed a resonator and i went to the track yesterday and could not break 15.8. idk if its the rims which im pointing towards but i could not break this time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (eddi3okic)*

i don't even know how far behind i am for updating the 1/4 mile list, does anyone want to take over for me and start a new thread?


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Last nite went. 16.13
Getting close to the 15's


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Getting closer...*

Just got back from the track and was consistently hitting 15.1s!








Here's my best time slip out of the 4 runs:








70 degrees out and 80% humidity, Conti all seasons, APR 93 oct program, Carbonio CAI, ECS lightweight crank pulley, Stock cat with straight pipe back, ECS torque mount insert, NLS short shifter, Spare and backseat removed.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Getting closer... (JAK-RBT)*

Started a new thread, Post up!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4596788


----------



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

*new guy*

Hey guys, been lurking for a while, but after my second time at the track, I decided to post. 
My best run of the night:

R/T .953 (I know...)
60' 2.385
330 6.827
1/8 10.501
MPH 67.69
1000 13.587
*1/4* *16.182*
MPH 84.67

This was my fourth time ever racing at the track and I was a little nervous as I was racing my dads V6 Grand Prix... But I won 
Also ESP was on!!! and somehow it was my best time ever, seemed to get lucky and the ESP hooked up well without really dropping the rpms. To think if I had a .5 reaction time like the rabbit I raced later that night, I would have been looking pretty good for a jetta. 

BTW its a 2005.5 2.5 with a P-Flow. Thats it for now...


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

has anyone with an na 2.5 actually broken into the 14's yet???


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

im sure that a properly built wabbit coud do it.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> im sure that a properly built wabbit coud do it.


im sure the sri 2.5's could do it. Some people ran 15.1 with just intake, exhaust and some with reflash.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

I ran an 11.7 in my Rabbit at only 15psi but as soon as the track opens and I can turn up the boost we will try for the 10s


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I ran an 11.7 in my Rabbit at only 15psi but as soon as the track opens and I can turn up the boost we will try for the 10s




Thats truly amazing Gabe! Try to grab some vids and post too, Im sure everyone wants to see this. :thumbup:


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

If you guys don't mind me making an entry, here it is. First time on drag strip with this car and also first stick shift. Today is the first day of the year for Wednesday Night drags (bracket style) over at Infineon Raceway. Definitely had fun, but not so much for the clutch lol. Probably I'm the first to post times for the super-long ratio (2012 Mk6 5-speed has the same ratio as the Mk6 Jetta). 2011 and before has the shorter ratio that I'd like to have.

2012 Golf 5-speed. Mods: APR-Carbonio CAI, AWE full cat-back exhaust. Ran with OE tires (Continental ContiPro Contact). 34psi fronts/35psi rear.

Temperature: 54F
Relative Humidity: 6%
Absolute Barometer: 29.64

Dial-in: 16.00
R/T: .508
60': 2.488
330': 6.826
1/8 mile: 10.395
1/8 speed: 68.05 mph
1000': 13.494
*1/4 mile: 16.084
1/4 speed: 87.50mph*

It's likely to run 15.9xx if... it didn't bog down so much this particular run. But then I could end up running quicker than my dial-in. This is my first instance where the dial-in is


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

This link might work. We broke down at the end on 15psi and still ran an 11.7
http://www.facebook.com/messages/10...065429831175&set=vb.1126383107&type=2&theater


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

On a note, the time I've just post includes trying to wait for the really stupid rev-hang.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

madbikes said:


> On a note, the time I've just post includes trying to wait for the really stupid rev-hang.


that did seem a little slow. When I go full throttle I don't wait for it. Car and driver ran a [email protected] in a stock 5 speed 2010 golf. But your '12 has the new longer gear ratios.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This link might work. We broke down at the end on 15psi and still ran an 11.7
> http://www.facebook.com/messages/10...065429831175&set=vb.1126383107&type=2&theater


thats pretty incredible. It just spun all 4 off the line. That thing sounds so beast. What happened at the end?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

i'll post mine when i get home


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I ran an 11.7 in my Rabbit at only 15psi but as soon as the track opens and I can turn up the boost we will try for the 10s


not bad, how much does your rabbit weigh ?


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

i wanna see build thread on that rabbit


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump... spring is here


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

nunumkv said:


> i wanna see build thread on that rabbit


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5338794-10k-Revs-of-2.5L-Big-Turbo-AWD-Rabbit-Madness!


----------

